# Compiling apache24 on sparc64



## ioio (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi all

I am compiling apache24 on my Sun Sparc box.  During the checks after `make install clean`. I am getting the following. Also I forgot to mention am running 10.1 release please can I get some help with this.

```
<snip>

checking for PR_Initialize in -lnspr4... yes
checking for PK11_CreatePBEV2AlgorithmID in -lnss3... no
configure: error: Crypto was requested but no crypto library could be enabled; specify the location of a crypto library using --with-openssl, --with-nss, etc.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/apr1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/apr1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/apache24
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/apache24

</snip>
```


----------



## tetragir (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forums.

As the error message states, you have to specify the crypto library.
Do you have security/openssl or security/nss installed? Once either is installed, you can specify the crypto library using the `--with-openssl` or `--with-nss` options.


----------



## erflungued (Nov 5, 2019)

security/nss installs libnss3.so in /usr/local/lib/nss but _configure_ in devel/apr1 looks for libnss3.so in /usr/local/lib


```
cc -o conftest -O2 -pipe -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/ports/devel/apr1/work/apr-1.7.0/include -I/usr/local/include/nss -DLIBICONV_PLUG -I/usr/local/include/nss3 -I/usr/local/include/nspr -I/usr/local/include/nspr4 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/../public -L/usr/local/lib conftest.c -lnss3 -lnspr4
```
Mucked around but being a Freebsd newbie, couldn't figure it out; so took the cheats way out and copied _/usr/local/lib/nss/libnss3.so_ to _/usr/local/lib/libnss3.so

(Running GhostBSD 13.0-CURRENT)_


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2019)

The OP is from 2015 and references a version that's been EoL since December 2016. 

erflungued -CURRENT is development branch and not supported here. GhostBSD is a derivative and not supported here either.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

